
Ask YC: Linux-VServer vs. Xen - abrown
It looks like Dreamhost is going to start providing what they are calling "Private servers" (http://www.dreamhostps.com) using Linux-VServer. Does anyone have thoughts on this approach vs. using Xen for virtual servers ala slicehost? (http://www.slicehost.com)
======
cperciva
Single-image systems like Linux-VServer (or FreeBSD jails) are more efficient
than fully virtualized systems like Xen (or VMWare); however, they're not as
secure (the userland-kernel interface is far wider than a kernel-virtualizer
interface, so there's far more potential for escape-from-jail bugs) and the
fact that there are more shared resources increases the potential for a busy
website to cause other sites on the same physical hardware to slow down.

Personally, I wouldn't hesitate about using a jailed system for testing
purposes, but I'd want a fully virtualized instance (or real hardware) for a
production site.

------
wmf
Linux-VServer is an odd choice, since it appears to be less actively
maintained and less popular than OpenVZ/Virtuozzo.

